# size difference



## andykd7 (Jan 13, 2008)

my brother won a couple goldfish from a carnival about 5-6 years ago some of them died probably because of ammonia the first month but there is still one left he has gotten big about 9 inches. I just got two more smaller goldfish and im wondering if size difference is a problem The two smaller ones seem to be intimidated and stick together.

By the way my brother and I used buckets with doorways cut out for caves and places to hide.The cups are to hold the buckets down.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Hi, 
There is really no "soft" way to put this so I am just going to "say it." that tanks is too small for comet goldfish, they belong in a pond. A few things could happen (and likly will happen) in this instance. The big fish has been stunted and grown only "to the size of your tank." If he were in a pond he would be huge (over a foot long). Stunting does cause damage to fish and now that you have added the other two it is likely for those problems to surface. 

Therefore:
1. Your big fish will die from stress of too many fish in his tank even if they are small. He is very susceptible because of the stunting, which is why I put this out as the first scenario. 

2. The smaller fish will survive until they too start to stunt then at least one will die. 

3. The other one may or may not survive to be about the size of your original fish. It will be stunted and unhealthy and therefore susceptible to problems. 

4. They will just all die. 

If this were me I would want to find a more appropriate home for my fishes. I would give the 2 I just got back to the store I bought it from, and then never shop there again as they clearly are not caring about the lives of their animals if they think the goldfish will be "okay" in a tank that size. 

Then I would research what I could keep in a tank that size and get some happy fish 

Again, that is what *I* would do. These are your fish so you have to decide what the priorities are going to be for them and their lives.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

i agree firmly with obsidian. especially with those big buckets in there, i hardly doubt the fish has enough room to get around. it can't fit in those, and since it's stunted, the other fish will just stress it out too much.

how big is that tank, anyway? in terms of gallonage.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

Ok, I'm going to guess the size, based on the stated size of the fish and the scale of the tank.....I think it's a 29 gallon. Yeah, too small for a comet, much less 3 comets. I had the same problem, but I was able to find a guy with a pond to take the big fish. A 29 would be fine for 2 fancy goldies, if that's the direction you want to go.


----------

